# Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

From reading the many threads I think I might stick with the OEM rotors I have. My question is if I wanted to get bigger rotors for the rear brakes of my 99.5 2.0L Gti Golf, what is the biggest I could get using the same calipers (probably new pads though). I plan on putting on some new wheels, 17's", and when bigger wheels are on they minimize the appearance of the rear brakes even more. Nothing too fancy, just some bigger ventialted discs is what I'm looking for. 
P.S
I also had the same question about the front. What is the biggest rotor size I could put on the front using the same calipers, but newer pads ofcourse


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf (2.0LGtiPwr)*

TT,only option


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Can I use my front rotors in the rear, and then upgrade the fronts?
The stock rotors for my GTI are: 11.3" vented fronts, 9.1" solid rears.

I know for the GTI/Jetta/Golf, Audi TT 12.3" rotors are compatible with the front calipers, you just need new carriers and 16"+ wheels. http://www.parts4vws.com has the 12.3" kit. Not sure about the rears though. I think you have to re-calibrate the e-brake or something if you change the rear rotors. Anyone done this?


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf (superphat)*

I am very interested in this as well.
I have the TT kit onthe front and I know the rears have minimal affect.
But for looks and better braking, I would like to put larger breaks on the rear.
Anyone?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf (OnTheGreen)*

Although I haven't tried putting larger brakes on the rear of the car, there was a thread about this topic a while back and most people seemed to say it would be pointless since the front brakes do the majority of the work. Chances are, if you don't have an elephant sitting in your trunk, the rear brakes will probably lock-up (or the ABS will go on) if they grab too well







I know some cars have large front and rear brakes (like my boss's M3), but a lot of other cars have a much more balanced weight distribution than the GTI, so it pays to have large brakes all the way around. I would think that if larger rear brakes helped, the new GTI 337 would have large rear brakes as well (at least I don't think the rear brakes are bigger... could be wrong though.)


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf (2.0LGtiPwr)*

there is a bigger kit for the mkIV's for the rear. It's TT parts (caliper, vented rotor, etc) with a special carrier for the calipers. We offer it only because the factory saw fit to offer it for the TT. rotor is 10.1" vented, and the caliper is the same as on the S4 Audi.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]there is a bigger kit for the mkIV's for the rear. It's TT parts (caliper, vented rotor, etc) with a special carrier for the calipers. We offer it only because the factory saw fit to offer it for the TT. rotor is 10.1" vented, and the caliper is the same as on the S4 Audi.[HR][/HR]​This kit for the rear, how much are they offering it for? If I got the kit for the rear would I also need to upgrade on the frnt rotors to????


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Bigger rear brakes for MK4 Golf ([email protected])*

Hmmm. http://www.hyperformance.ca/ and its dealers only have the porsche big-brake kit listed. Wonder when the website will be updated.


----------

